# Quest to be Ripped



## Fitness4Life (Mar 15, 2013)

*Updating as it happens. Suggestions/feedback always welcome*

*Starting Pic:*



*Progress Pic 22/04/2014:*



*Progress Pic 9/05/2014:*



*Progress Pic 20/05/2014:*



*Intro:*

I am not a big guy by any means but I do got some fat holding and I would love to be pretty ripped and keep it pretty low for future gaining. I hate fat (like really hate it). I gain it firstly on my sides - love handles - I'm not 100% sure my current BF%. I'm 73kg and 5ft 6.5 so I'm a shortie  This is my first cutting cycle, but third overall cycle. Previous 2 cycles went smooth yet the gear must have been really underdosed so I feel I wasted both cycles, however, the var I used in the first cycle I swear I still have the veins. I am using a new and very reputed source this time so I really want to feel stuff work. I want to bust my ass off as a challenge to myself, I owe that to myself. As always, diet is key.

I will be documenting as I go through on my experiences, how I'm feeling, questions and info on stuff to get a personal and real experience thread going for curious people or experienced people wondering how I am tolerating things.

*Cals and diet: (Changed as I go on)*

*CURRENT MISSION:*

*Lean Gain Phase (End June-End August): * *Started: 26/5/2014*

Finished cutting and plan a lean gain and reverse dieting by increasing cals slowly, specifically carbs. The point here is to take the rebound effect as carbs are brought back into effect from the main dieting.

1-12 - Test E Orbis 500mg a week

1-6 - T-Bol D-Hacks 40mg (Will up it as I get a feel for it, if 40 is a sweet spot I could go 8 weeks)

7(8)-12(13) - Var D-Hacks 50mg (can change by 1 week due to the T-Bol)

Adex .5 e3d

PCT

14-18 - nolva 20mg (40/20/20/20)

14-16 - clomid 100/100/50.

I think for my height of 5ft 6.5inches eating very high cals normally such as 3k is just too much (considering my maintenance supposedly in the low 2000's.) I think in future after this cycle if I keep my cals on a bulk to around the 2.5k mark and rise slowly. I should gain with very little fat gain. My purpose is to stay as lean as I can while 'slowly' gaining in the future.

*Current Macros*: (To be gradually increased now)

Protein: 200g

Carbs: 130g

Fats: 70g

Simple eating yet hits all my macros above:

Breakfast: 3 eggs (2 yolks) and supplementation.

Break: Shake with plenty peanut butter

Lunch: 100g Brown Rice, 1 and a half chicken breast and veggies

Post Workout: Banana and 1 shake

Dinner: 200g Sweet Potato, veggies, 1/2 pound of round steak, half a chicken breast

*Training: *

*Day 1* Shoulders & Full arms

Conc Curls, Seated Incline, BB Curls, Reverse BB Wrist Curls (forearms)

Pushdowns with Dips, Flat Skullcrushers, Close Grip BB

Lateral Raise, Military Press, Upright Rows

*Day 2* Back & Chest

V-Grip Lat Pulldowns, Pull Ups(WG) with light Lat Pulldowns (WG), T-Bar Rows, Deadlift (Explode) with light Face-Pulls

Incline DB Press, Flat DB Press, Flat Flyes, Pullover

*Day 3 *Legs & Abs

Back Squat, Leg Press, RDL's, Pull Through(hip work), Calf Raises

*Day 4* Back & Shoulders

Standing Pulley Rows, BO BB Rows(WG), BO Rear Lateral Raises, Deadlift (Heavy) with Face-Pulls

Shrugs, Behind Neck Shoulder press, Landmines

*Day 5 *Legs, Triceps, & Abs

Front Squat, Reverse BB Lunge, Abductors, Adductors, Calf Raise

Standing Wrist Curls Behind Back (forearms), Tricep Overhead Extension with Dips, Incline Skullcrushers, Close Grip DB

*Explaining my training:*

Although of course I want the whole body to grow I put more emphasis on: Back, Legs and Shoulders. Triceps also get a big mention. Biceps are worked once a week as they will be hit a bit with back anyway and my chest I am very pleased with currently so once a week should be fine while I bring up the other areas.

The biggest lifts will be lifted 1-2 sets more than the rest pretty much 4-5 sets with 1-2 warm ups beforehand. Every exercise is a minimum 3 sets. Workouts are planned to be intense and I do not want to stay in the gym any longer than an hour, including my stretching before and after. Most things will be supersets to keep it intense with exception mainly on a bigger pause on the big lifts.

For Back: Exercises target 1 of each of the following 4 sections divided the back into: Lower Lats, Upper/Outer Lats, Middle Back, Lower Back.

After cycle (depending on results) I will most likely go straight into strength training from September - January with zero drugs. I can think of a new cycle to do in 2015 then.

*Preparation Before Cutting cycle (4weeks):* *Finished*

*Week 1 & 2: * EC Stack

*Week 3 & 4:* DNP & T3

*6 Week Cutting Cycle (Mid April-End May):* *Finished*

1-6: Var 50mg and Clen 2 week on 2 week off (first week T3 is added to help get T3 back from DNP)

2 weeks on 2 week off (week 1 & 2): 50,50,50,75,75,100(7 days), 75, 50

2 weeks on (week 5 & 6): 75,75,75,100(9 days), 75, 50

Test E Orbis wk 2-6 - 500mg frontload and 250mg each week.


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Tbh mate I think your overthinking it.

You've got a great base to start.

I'd do it like this

First month 2200 cals

Second month 2000 cals

Third month 1800 cals.

Keep protein around 200-250 g

Carbs around 100-130

Rest fats

Obviously tailor the above to your daily macros.

Then just run 250 mg of test a week in for the duration.

You could throw some fast ester tren in on the second month and an oral of choice for the last month.

Good diet and the fat will melt off.

Wouldn't bother with dnp clen etc this time.


----------



## Fitness4Life (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks buddy  I do like your slow cals approach, which is exactly how I am also thinking it. See so many people dropping maybe 1000+ cals instantly and struggle to keep fat off eventually.

Will defo keep the protein high prob max 200, I'm a small guy probably compared to you. Carbs will get them lowered over the month(s)

Regarding fast esters I know I'll sound like a puss for saying it, but I prefer jabs once a week, eventually it prob be just a thing of the past but right now I really like the once a week over and done.


----------



## Fitness4Life (Mar 15, 2013)

Going to keep the diet the same (It's at 2500 or so on training days and 1900 on off days) even while on DNP so it will be moderate carbs (adjust if I cant handle it), moderate fat and high protein. I'll try it this way for 2 weeks. I will have enough DNP to try another 2 week cycle again later on if needed and can try lower carbs if not happy with results so I'll personally know and let you guys know my opinion and experience vs moderate carbs or low carbs while on DNP. Won't be using it for 2 weeks yet so going to research it more.

Just upped my EC to my day 4-7 protocol where I'm effectively adding 1 pill more with each of my 3 doses, no side effects or anything noticed on the lower dose. Besides the first pill where I got a tiny headache but that could have been something else and stopped within about 30mins.


----------



## Fitness4Life (Mar 15, 2013)

Upped my EC stack dose to the max dose and will use for the next week, seem to be fine so far:

Week 2: E 24mg, 200mg C (2 doses) E 16mg, 100mg C (last dose)

Changed my plans around to include my initial frontload of Test and a low test dose during my cut and so it should be fully ready for when I'm starting my lean gains right away instead waiting a few weeks.


----------



## Fitness4Life (Mar 15, 2013)

Testing out the water by taking DNP started last night before bed taking a single pill (125mg). Course cannot expect anything crazy I guess from just one but it was to see if I had an allergies. I will take x2 pill a day spread 12 hours apart and see how that goes over the next week. I'll be still aiming for the 2000 cal or so mark to maintain as I probably will find it hard to go gym depending how much this will eventually effect me. Diet will be changed around to higher % of carbs, much less fat and still high protein.


----------



## Fitness4Life (Mar 15, 2013)

Don't know if coincidence or not but when I wake in the morn I am absolutely shattered. This will be my second proper day on DNP, but since DNP has a supposedly 36hour half life I still have 375mg in my system or thereabouts. I wake and I feel I have hardly slept, guess that might be the whole 'it will feel like your body is in a constant slow pace jog 24 hours a day'. Could be coincidence but the effects might be starting to show and its revealing them extremely quick.

Getting out of bed is a chore! (more so than normal!) Let's hope this still works 

Making out my new workout routine currently which I'll start after the DNP - 5 days a week split, major focus on entire back, shoulders and arms as I am very happy currently with my chest and pretty happy with legs (but these are gonna get battered anyway)

Taking t3 once a day and still on the ephedrine but 2 doses at 16mg a day currently.

Diet is approx: 50-55% Carbs, 10-15% fats, 30%-35% protein. Around 2000-2200 cals at the moment.


----------



## Fitness4Life (Mar 15, 2013)

The heat was crazy inside of work yesterday, but then again everyone found it was like a 'sweating box' as a few said. I think I felt it more than others due to the effects of the DNP. This dosage of 250 seems to be working well for me so far.

Last night I found it difficult to sleep. I can deal with side effects I just hate when sleep is interrupted.

Pee seems more yellow than normal, usually I find that in the morning region but goes more clear as I get water in me (dehydration Im assuming). My consumption of water has increased.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Fitness4Life said:


> The heat was crazy inside of work yesterday, but then again everyone found it was like a 'sweating box' as a few said. I think I felt it more than others due to the effects of the DNP. This dosage of 250 seems to be working well for me so far.
> 
> Last night I found it difficult to sleep. I can deal with side effects I just hate when sleep is interrupted.
> 
> Pee seems more yellow than normal, usually I find that in the morning region but goes more clear as I get water in me (dehydration Im assuming). My consumption of water has increased.


Do u take t3 first thing and what dose

I missed this


----------



## Fitness4Life (Mar 15, 2013)

reza85 said:


> Do u take t3 first thing and what dose
> 
> I missed this


Im taking t3 as I read its best to take it. Since it is just a quick course of DNP I'm just using 50mcg T3.


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

I can't see any fat on you !


----------



## Fitness4Life (Mar 15, 2013)

Soul keeper said:


> I can't see any fat on you !


I wish buddy! I wish! Lol compared to some guys on here I might aswell be obese  lol  Hoping this cut will do me all the better and gain again


----------



## Fitness4Life (Mar 15, 2013)

Really feeling the heat from these things and still at a low dose. I think I'll stay at this dose for another few days before I add a third pill. Holding a lot of water already and colleagues have commented that my arms have gotten smaller. I'm like 'oh yeah its all part of my carb depletion diet, dont worry they will bounce back when its done', trying to say any excuse to justify it haha.

Added my training split for my gaining cycle in June, can still mull over it but I like being prepared. I'm sticking to strength training currently until then.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Soul keeper said:


> I can't see any fat on you !


Lol u can't see fat on him what u blind ?

Yes his in good shape and not fat by far but clearly body fat is over 15%


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Fitness4Life said:


> Really feeling the heat from these things and still at a low dose. I think I'll stay at this dose for another few days before I add a third pill. Holding a lot of water already and colleagues have commented that my arms have gotten smaller. I'm like 'oh yeah its all part of my carb depletion diet, dont worry they will bounce back when its done', trying to say any excuse to justify it haha.
> 
> Added my training split for my gaining cycle in June, can still mull over it but I like being prepared. I'm sticking to strength training currently until then.


How much have u lost so far buddy ?


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

reza85 said:


> Lol u can't see fat on him what u blind ?
> 
> Yes his in good shape and not fat by far but clearly body fat is over 15%


I was being polite !


----------



## Fitness4Life (Mar 15, 2013)

reza85 said:


> How much have u lost so far buddy ?


Hard to tell with the water retention so anything Id even remotely guess would be inaccurate. I am lighter and jebus this is painful at work and dont recommend the amount of heat you'll go through in work at even some of the lowest doses. I'm scared to increase this due to I'm already cracking up in work in an office full of people due to the intensity of the heat. It is like your doing constant cardio even though I'm sitting at a desk. I will give you a proper answer on the loss about 4-5 days after DNP stops. Stopping next weekend so be someday after that I'll report before I go on the clen + var route.

I have not trained at all this week. My membership ran out and I did not have the money but Im back tomorrow/monday. The workouts will be brief because if im heating this much and Im doing next to no exercise, I can only imagine what i'll be like with a workout. Also be prepared to look smaller due to your muscles will not contract like they would normally do off of DNP due to the ATP. I'm eating approx 50% or more in carbs a day as I supposedly cannot store them. Be prepared your pee will be yellow constantly and you'll be chugging water. Sleeping is difficult and a light sheet covering only a portion of your body I say would be enough. If possible keep your window open but it can be noisy where I live. I advise 2 tshirts a day minimum and preferably loose.


----------



## Fitness4Life (Mar 15, 2013)

Week 2 of DNP and I am thinking of maybe upping the dose by 1 tablet a day (an extra 125mcg) so that would be 375mcg approx every 8 hours. The only major thing making me re-consider is how much I sweat and how I feel in work. When Im at home or out and about I dont feel much. Also stopped the ephedrine in preparation for clen to allow the receptors to return to normal, hopefully a week or so will do it.


----------



## Fitness4Life (Mar 15, 2013)

Last day of DNP this weekend and thank god for that, no more sweating like a caged animal at work. Will get back with results a few days later once I notice the water weight dropping. Lets hope a 2-3kg of fat if lucky from a nightmare of sweating lol. Powerful stuff! Will need to look at transitioning to my next diet with eating over next few days. Thinking high carbs for a few days as the DNP settles and clears from system then back to my regular routine


----------



## Fitness4Life (Mar 15, 2013)

Now we play the waiting game as I wait a couple of days for water retention to die down. I spent most of the 2 weeks at 250mcg with a few days at 375mcg, I could of probably did more but 250 was intense enough for me. Tomorrow I'll jump right into the clen + var route.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

fastcar_uk said:


> *Tbh mate I think your overthinking it*.
> 
> You've got a great base to start.
> 
> ...


My first thought too.


----------



## Fitness4Life (Mar 15, 2013)

I probably did overthink it, but I also wanted to try out a few new compounds too to educate myself and research.

Updated my original post a lot with current info. Right now I am calculating my macros for the 6 week cut and will update in a few days. Right now I'm eating around maintenance level keeping carbs low-mod, fats high and protein high. Waiting for my first results in a few days when water retention hopefully stops and will then check what I've lost.


----------



## Fitness4Life (Mar 15, 2013)

Updating tomorrow with DNP and initial weight loss results, it has dropped a lot surprisingly. Lightest I've been in a long time but certainly more defined, feel so small though lol. Doing a 2 day refeed before I switch back to lower carbs and moderate fats and high protein


----------



## Fitness4Life (Mar 15, 2013)

Result: I started my DNP at about 72.5kg, after my 5 days upon ceasing and carbing back up I am now at 68kg. I am definitely more defined, my arms and legs have filled back out a good bit by now. My scales also shows Im down around 2.5% bodyfat, but I never trust these scales, just use them as a reference. I estimate I lost around 5-6lbs of fat in that 2 week period.

I am now running my clen and anavar and doing clen in a 2 week on and off cycle. I'll be continuing cutting for the next 6 weeks. I'll try get a pic up tomorrow about progress so far.

Diet plan:

I'll be trying 5-6 days of low carbs (100-150g), moderate fats (70g ish) and high protein (200g approx) around 2000 cals starting off and if needed slowly lower. I'm trying to diet while keeping my cals still high enough for me. If needed I'll drop down after a week or 2 if I dont see enough result. I'll then also have 1-2 refeeds a week where I'll bring my cals to maintain level by increasing the carbs to over 300g.


----------



## Fitness4Life (Mar 15, 2013)

Currently starting week 2 of 6. (Will try get a pic up tomorrow or early this week)

Calculated new macros and changed diet around and is very clean. I will have 1 refeed day a week planned so far, where I'll eat about 200g of carbs extra.

Testing out my new training regime listed on front page and get feel for it and appropriate weights.

I started clen last week as I came off DNP. When I was doing a little calf work I fell to the floor in pain with a cramp. Upped my potassium to prevent that with more sweet potato and banana on hand.

The first 3 days I noticed my hands shaking a little bit but even now that I'm on 100mcg a day I don't even notice the shaking. I hope that is not because I only gave a week between stopping ephedrine and starting clen. I forgot they both down regulate receptors, so now I could possibly be wasting clen for this week I'm going into.


----------



## Fitness4Life (Mar 15, 2013)

Attaching a progress pic of my current cutting. I have dropped a few % in bf and several pounds already. Feeling good just hope my body will keep burning that pesky fat. Can see the start of my abs appearing when I look down, might not show it in the pic properly.


----------



## Fitness4Life (Mar 15, 2013)

Clen has now ended and I have started my 2 week break from it, the next 2 weeks will mean I need to be even extra strict on the diet to keep the progress up before my final 2 weeks on clen begins. Weight has gone up 2 pounds while the bf% remains lower, so always a good sign


----------



## Fitness4Life (Mar 15, 2013)

Second week now without clen, using T4 though. Lifts are better than other weeks and using 250ml Test E. Hoping to finish this cut 3 more weeks to go so I need to pick up my game. Got a new training partner now as well so should lead to some good gains over summer.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Looking really good in the update pics ..well done sista


----------



## Fitness4Life (Mar 15, 2013)

johnnya said:


> Looking really good in the update pics ..well done sista


Thanks brotha


----------



## Fitness4Life (Mar 15, 2013)

Back to 2 more weeks of clen starting yesterday. Training 5 days a week but got a persistent pain when I lie down on my shoulder/upper back region. Its probably some deep knot to get out a massage could cure but not sure so I have been taking it easier on shoulders.


----------



## Fitness4Life (Mar 15, 2013)

Lean gain has begun and I will slowly add cals on, specifically carbs is the only major component changing.


----------

